# Best line for wind?



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Rio Outbound Short will load a piece of rebar, and punch into just about any wind.


----------



## Lurker05 (Jul 30, 2020)

I really like the airflo forge saltwater. Its overlined so get true to size. Its very weight forward and stays super slick even in the florida summer. Almost no stretch for good hook sets and the welded loop has held up great. Also its one of their cheapest lines. Like $50.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

SA Titan taper another one to consider. Any of the shorter, heavier head lines really. The only thing I don’t like about the Titan is it gets too slick in high heat and it’s damned hard to get a good enough grip on it for a solid strip set. The Rio Outbound short isn’t quite so slick in the heat, but the coating seems to soak up any mud particles around and didn’t seem as durable as SA or Airflo Bruce Chard Tropical punch.

Any of those lines will move tungsten weighted size 4 borski sliders, size 2-4 tungsten weighted redfish crack and size 2-4 tungsten weighted shrimp patterns into the 10-15 kts wind the distance you mentioned without too much trouble with the 8 weight BVK, don’t know about the other rods since I don’t have those.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Ok. It sounds like a short, heavy shooting head is the way to go. I tried to look up the taper on the Airflo Forge, but there is nothing listed for it. I like the price though!!


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Try Rio bonefish quick shooter.

has a “shooting head” yet is not as aggressive and heavy as the titan tapers etc. you can still get a decent loop/presentation with it. It has been a good redfish line for me.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> Try Rio bonefish quick shooter.
> 
> has a “shooting head” yet is not as aggressive and heavy as the titan tapers etc. you can still get a decent loop/presentation with it. It has been a good redfish line for me.


I like your thinking. Something a little more versatile than just a shooting head. SA Grand Slam has me curious as well.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I have the SA grand slam line, too. Nice line.


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

I like the orvis igniter. I turn over big stuff with that. I like a lot of line out myself but i can still get those bigger clouser or some other small kite to turn.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nothing beats a full Intermediate fly line for casting - if it meets your needs... Smaller but denser line cuts through wind much better than any floating line - at least that's what I've found using them for many years. If you must fish a floating line make the wind your friend instead of your enemy by learning to set yourself up so that your approach and casts are either going downwind or across and down so the wind is helping rather than hurting you... 

I fish a lot of beginners to the salt and years ago had quite a bit of difficulty when I put my anglers on what I could do instead of what they could do... . I had to learn the hard way to make the wind help instead of hurt their casting abilities... Mostly, the lessons I've learned came the hard way since I'm usually struggling until I stumble on what works...


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Nothing beats a full Intermediate fly line for casting - if it meets your needs... Smaller but denser line cuts through wind much better than any floating line - at least that's what I've found using them for many years. If you must fish a floating line make the wind your friend instead of your enemy by learning to set yourself up so that your approach and casts are either going downwind or across and down so the wind is helping rather than hurting you...
> 
> I fish a lot of beginners to the salt and years ago had quite a bit of difficulty when I put my anglers on what I could do instead of what they could do... . I had to learn the hard way to make the wind help instead of hurt their casting abilities... Mostly, the lessons I've learned came the hard way since I'm usually struggling until I stumble on what works...


Same. I always try and keep the wind coming across my shoulders left to right as i cast right handed. Ive got some weird little side arm cast that I use somewhat. Every trick in the book when the winds is kicking.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Rocksteady1 said:


> I like the orvis igniter. I turn over big stuff with that. I like a lot of line out myself but i can still get those bigger clouser or some other small kite to turn.


I'm thinking the Ignitor and the Grand Slam are both one in the same. I'll go this route and see which rod likes it the best. Thanks


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> Nothing beats a full Intermediate fly line for casting - if it meets your needs... Smaller but denser line cuts through wind much better than any floating line - at least that's what I've found using them for many years. If you must fish a floating line make the wind your friend instead of your enemy by learning to set yourself up so that your approach and casts are either going downwind or across and down so the wind is helping rather than hurting you...
> 
> I fish a lot of beginners to the salt and years ago had quite a bit of difficulty when I put my anglers on what I could do instead of what they could do... . I had to learn the hard way to make the wind help instead of hurt their casting abilities... Mostly, the lessons I've learned came the hard way since I'm usually struggling until I stumble on what works...


I have a Rio Versi-tip laying around that I might try some of the sinking tips in certain situations. I've mainly stuck with a floating line here in NC due to oyster beds being everywhere. You are correct though, a skinny sinking line will punch through dry wall!!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

It's kind of funny, and frustrating at the same time. I'm at the beach with the family right now and the past two days we have seen 20-30 mph winds. So bad the sand was lifting off the beach and had to retreat. Today I wake up and look out the window and the ICW is slick as glass. And here I am without my boat or even a rod. Figures!!🤬


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What follows five days of perfect fishing weather? The weekend - and howls and yowls... The fishing club I belonged to -all those years ago swore this was a basic rule we all had to expect.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> What follows five days of perfect fishing weather? The weekend - and howls and yowls... The fishing club I belonged to -all those years ago swore this was a basic rule we all had to expect.


Sounds about par for the course!!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys!! I'm planning on lining the two Ticrx with SA Grand Slam and the BVK with SA Infinity. I'm still waiting for the BVK to be delivered, but I don't think it will be as fast as the ticrx so the infinity on it will be more versatile.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

birdyshooter said:


> And here I am without my boat or even a rod. Figures!!🤬


That's why no truck or van is complete without a resident rod or two


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

A full intermediate is my go-to line for heavy wind and I might even underline the rod if I have the line with me.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> What follows five days of perfect fishing weather? The weekend - and howls and yowls... The fishing club I belonged to -all those years ago swore this was a basic rule we all had to expect.
> 
> We call it *Cold Front Friday*
> Starts to blow like a 2-bit hoe


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I like the RIO Summer Redfish line when its windy and I'm throwing larger flies.


----------

